# Is this stove overpriced?? This guy has been trying to sell it all fall & winter!!



## afptl (Feb 23, 2011)

I keep seeing this stove for sale in our area on craigslist.  the guy has had it on craiglist all fall and winter.  It was a lot more $$, and the price keeps going down.
http://zanesville.craigslist.org/for/2154609068.html

now it's on ebay:  http://cgi.ebay.com/REDUCED-Vermont...514?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b8ec974a


Is this one of the Vermont Castings "Lemon stoves"  or is it just been priced wrong?  Just curious as I am trying to keep learning!  is it really old??


----------



## MF1529 (Feb 23, 2011)

There is a VC Resolute that was built in 1979 for sale here in Vermont for $250.  The stove appears to be in similar shape and is the same design as the one in your post.  I would guess it's older, but $400 doesn't seem too high if it's in good shape.


----------



## Jimbob (Feb 23, 2011)

VC stoves kind of got a bad reputation over the years, so they can be a tough sell sometimes. I hear they've improved them lately.


----------



## skinanbones (Feb 24, 2011)

Be carefull with that age of stove.  Some of the internal parts are no longer aviable from vermount,  If everythings in good shape and still straight i would maybe pay up to $400 depending on the finish


----------



## begreen (Feb 24, 2011)

It's the original Resolute, sold for $450 new on the west coast (that included shipping from VT). It is a wonderful stove. We owned one and loved it. But given it's age, you want to be really sure of it's condition. This is impossible to tell from the ad. It could be repainted and look great, but not so good operationally. Personally I wouldn't pay more than $400 in top condition for the stove. This fellow has an inflated sense of its value IMO. I would move on, they are not that uncommon and every once in a while you will find one that has barely been used for a reasonable price.


----------



## VCBurner (Feb 24, 2011)

Overpriced in my opinion, for a 1979?  A 32 year old stove?  That's probably why it hasn't sold.


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 24, 2011)

Id say IF the stove had no cracks and the damper linkage worked properly (a weak spot on those old Resolutes) It would be worth $450 to me.  Even though VC went thru a lousy period of lower quality, buyouts, etc..this stove was built before then, back in the heyday.  If I didnt care about smokeless fires, Id snatch that stove if I was in the market.  Not for the $650 ebay price , but for $450 sure.


----------



## VCBurner (Feb 24, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> Id say IF the stove had no cracks and the damper linkage worked properly (a weak spot on those old Resolutes) It would be worth $450 to me.  Even though VC went thru a lousy period of lower quality, buyouts, etc..this stove was built before then, back in the heyday.  If I didnt care about smokeless fires, Id snatch that stove if I was in the market.  Not for the $650 ebay price , but for $450 sure.



Franks,
Good to hear that you have trust in those old VC's.  It must have been a good stove for you.  I guess I'm just picky about prices.  But if you say it is worth it then I'm with you, my experience is very limited.  This is only my third season with wood stoves, first full season with an EPA stove.  I just had my one year aniversary with my DW!    My wife didn't know :lol: 

BTW, what do you think about my latest endeavour with the Encore, I'm supposed to pick it up tomorrow.  Feel free to post an answer on this thread:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/68912/


----------



## webbie (Feb 25, 2011)

Also, keep in mind that sometimes a stove from far north New England will be in much worse shape than one from elsewhere...further south.

VC and cast stoves in general are also not as popular outside of the Northeast, so that may also have to do with it not being bought.

Sure, it's selling for the original prices or more (450), then again given inflation the same stove would probably be at least $1500 today. 

In the end, it's a question of whether someone wants that particular model. Downdraft stoves must be run into good chimneys and don't put up with poor wood, etc...but if all the stars alight, that is a decent model and stove.


----------



## defiant3 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ann, first of all, it's no longer possible to get glass for that guy.  Second of all, that's arguably on of the best stoves V.C. ever made, way better than those catalytic Intrepids.  Some parts are discontinued, bu7t now that you're part of the family, you'll be able to find what you need here on Hearth,com. Still, a stove that age will need a rebuild sooner or later so you should either get to know a good "stoveguy" in your area or maybe just go with something new.  I here those Englanders are pretty good, prolly find one on sale this time of year 'bout the same as that Res.  Just my thoughts......


----------



## Defiant (Feb 25, 2011)

They are great stoves, I have been getting $500 for them, when I can get them. If it has the original damper, they were a weak design but the upgrade 2 piece fireback kit is available. Great heat for a little guy.


----------



## Heaterhunter (Mar 1, 2011)

Defiant said:
			
		

> They are great stoves, I have been getting $500 for them, when I can get them. If it has the original damper, they were a weak design but the upgrade 2 piece fireback kit is available. Great heat for a little guy.



+1


----------



## natajla663557 (Oct 26, 2014)

How much is he worth? Vermount Casting 1979


----------

